
I trained a GPT-2 model to make AskReddit posts: AskReddit But AI - imgabe
https://www.askredditbut.ai/
======
macando
"Hello internet! What are some good names that people have come up with to be
more friendly with one another online?" This could be a winner.

------
m_lee
Ha!! "Have you ever faced a Yes Man? What was your experience?"

